# Pet peeve



## micstarz

guys, whats your pet peeve?

mine is when my guests (well generally my parents guests) stick their heads in front of my aquariums and lean over the top to see inside, it scares the fish like hell! Once my friends stuck their hands in to catch a fish.

also when I go to my lfs and I see people poking the bags and the tanks i, as a proper (civil, lol) fishkeeper get really frustrated.


----------



## Ghetto

When people are late. That just drives me nuts.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

When im late for class and kids will walk dead slow in front of me. And There is a wall of them so I cant get around them.


----------



## Guest

^^i hate that too! lol


----------



## Lydia

Bad drivers, like the people that get in the lane next to a log truck at the stoplight and start off SLOWER than or at the same speed as a log truck. Or the people that match speeds at about 5 miles per hour below the speed limit so you can't get around them. Actually I also don't like the people who get right up on your butt when you're going 5-10 miles per hour OVER the speed limit. I guess I just get peeved easily lol.

Hey ghetto! I haven't "seen" you around in a while!


----------



## micstarz

yep. if I were a driver my horn would be dead from over-blaring lol.

ahhh Ghetto dont hate me I'm always late!


----------



## leveldrummer

i hate it when your at a grocery store or a walmart, or any store like those, and people are walking around with their carts, not watching where the hell they are going, almost bump into you, then give you some dirty looks like you should watch where your going, that or when the let their kids walk into you and stuff. or blocking isles.  lots of stuff actually haha. happy new year everyone.


----------



## micstarz

lol happy new year


----------



## DUSTIN323

leveldrummer said:


> i hate it when your at a grocery store or a walmart, or any store like those, and people are walking around with their carts, not watching where the hell they are going, almost bump into you, then give you some dirty looks like you should watch where your going, that or when the let their kids walk into you and stuff. or blocking isles. lots of stuff actually haha. happy new year everyone.


Dude I've gotten hit in the hip by an old woman in walmart with a cart year or two ago. And one time my friend kinda made this womam run into his hip & he started freakin out saying he needed his artificial hip recalibrated and the woman felt really bad & stupid


----------



## Chazwick

DUSTIN323 said:


> Dude I've gotten hit in the hip by an old woman in walmart with a cart year or two ago. And one time my friend kinda made this womam run into his hip & he started freakin out saying he needed his artificial hip recalibrated and the woman felt really bad & stupid


LMAO!!! Thats pretty funny ^_^


----------



## fishboy

AshleytheGreat said:


> When im late for class and kids will walk dead slow in front of me. And There is a wall of them so I cant get around them.


I hear you on that one


----------



## leveldrummer

i just dont see why people cant watch where the hell they are going, and be courteous to each other. it drives me crazy, oh yea, and i hate when people wont let you merge on the interstate, like being one space up in traffic is really gonna get them there faster, but if everyone worked together and didnt act like jackasses. the traffic would move much faster.


----------



## micstarz

urghh!

LOL dustin


----------



## goodie

All of The Above.

I'll have to REALLY agree on the bad drivers! I ride a motorcycle and you learn real quick how to "read" what people are going to do in their cars. If you dont your going to end up dead. Its that plain and simple. I could go on and on and on about this but I won't.

About the pickin your nose thing, its kinda hard with a fullface helmet on, but in my car........ :lol: (sorry about that, but I'm busted :mrgreen: )


----------



## leveldrummer

i am calm baby, i just get worked up when i think of these things... lol. also i really hate the 20 mph in the fast lane, on the cell phone people, i dont mind if you wanna drive slow, or talk on your phone, just dont slow down other people, and dont look at me like a 'tard when i finally pass you and give you an eat "spit" look.


----------



## fishboy

I'm annoyed by people who do drugs, it just bugs me. Espicialy underage drinking and smoking but several of my friends do it


----------



## Lydia

Goodie you just touched on a MAJOR pet peeve of mine. People that don't pay attention enough to notice motorcyclists. I know a lot of people that ride motorcycles and I hear some "horror" stories from them that tick me off so bad. How can you NOT see a motorcycle? Sure, they are small, but STILL!! If you can't see a motorcycle then maybe you need glasses...or maybe you should just pay more attention! Lol I don't mean to get worked up about it it just ticks me off.


----------



## Chazwick

fishboy said:


> I'm annoyed by people who do drugs, it just bugs me. Espicialy underage drinking and smoking but several of my friends do it


Guilty. lol


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Im an athlete i dont do that 


Another thing is, well its not really a pet peeve, but when people ask you something about fish in general and you try to explain it to them and they dont understand.


----------



## Chazwick

Or when people ask you a question, you answer them and they just won't accept the answer! It's like "WHY ASK IN THE FIRST PLACE?"

Also, and i do this all the time, when people ask questions then answer themselves straight after... It annoys people when i do that


----------



## goodie

Lydia said:


> Goodie you just touched on a MAJOR pet peeve of mine. People that don't pay attention enough to notice motorcyclists. I know a lot of people that ride motorcycles and I hear some "horror" stories from them that tick me off so bad. How can you NOT see a motorcycle? Sure, they are small, but STILL!! If you can't see a motorcycle then maybe you need glasses...or maybe you should just pay more attention! Lol I don't mean to get worked up about it it just ticks me off.


Basicaly when people drive they look both ways (hopefully) before crossing the intersection with a quick glance for a car or something bigger than themselves. Its really up to the motorcyclist to try to make themself visible, be it lane placement, the color of protective gear you wear, ect.... As a motorcyclist you CANNOT expect people to see you. You must ride as if you are invisible. 

This is what happened when I knew this but didnt practice it.

















A car load of kids pulled out in front of me and I didn't have an escape route so I was thrown over the car. I'm VERY lucky that it wasn't a van or my body would have taken the impact. Its amazing how far you can get thrown at just 35 mph.


----------



## goodie

Chazwick said:


> Guilty. lol


Cute, real cute. I just hope you don't end up learning the hardway. Yes, I'm speaking from experience.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

I saw someone die on a crotch rocket. Everythign happened so fast


----------



## Lydia

WOW Goodie. You don't know how much that looks like my friends motorcycle. He was driving along a 4 lane road, going 45 or so, and someone coming from the other direction turned right in front of him. It was an SUV, but oh-so-fortunately he hit the front panel and he flipped over the hood instead of catapulting face first into the side. He had on his gear and helmet and all so he was ok. Snapped his front forks and ended up totalling his motorcycle. Hope you were ok from your wreck! You are right about motorcyclist having to ride as though they were invisible to other people.


----------



## Lydia

Chazwick said:


> Guilty. lol


Funny. NOT


----------



## goodie

> Hope you were ok from your wreck!


Yeah, for the most part. Should have went to the doctor but didn't. I hit my left shoulder where the door and roof meet. Even though the jacket that I was wearing had body armor in it it still did some muscle damage. The blood from the bruising drained down through my arm(from shoulder to elbow all the way around) turning it black,purple and blue. I wish I would have taken a picture of it, it was pretty burly looking.

OK, enough of this, back on topic :mrgreen:


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Baby_Baby said:


> just because u can't see it doesn't mean u can't hear it


yeh hahah they are preeetty loud.

ANYWAYS!

Another pet peeve is when people always ask me "Who sings this" or "Whats the name of this song" when im listening to my cd's!!!


----------



## goodie

> lol I hate it when people like sing country songs or rock and the can't sing em worth crap.


Or only know one line and will sing it over and over. Its usually some crapy song and it ends up getting stuck in my head. NNNNNOOOOOoooooooooo!!!!


> Glad you're ok


Thanks. It was along time ago, about 8-9 years.


----------



## fishboy

Another pet peeve of mine is kids that act all hxc(hardcore) but really wouldn't do anything risky. Though i guess my habit of beginning hxc gets me into some bad accidents sometimes, maybe it is better not to be risky...


----------



## micstarz

this is a plain peeve of mine, not one that comes up often;

I say something to my friend like: 

Hey you have gotta know that my oscar died yesterday.

and they say:

you have an oscar?

and im like yea

and they say:
you are too young!

and I say:
as long as I have the experience and the time and the proper equiptment

and they get confused

so I say:
not the AWARDS type of oscar! the cichlid Astronotus ocellatus!

and they say:
cichlid? and now youre talking about Astronotus, which is like ASTRO, like space, so in space there are stars, and movie stars like brad pitt get oscars on TV.

and I say:
there is a fish. it belongs to the cichlid family. it is called an oscar. it's scientific name is Astronotus ocellatus. I had one. It died yeterday. That was what I was trying to tell you. God save me!

and they look at each other and say:
ooooh!


----------



## leveldrummer

goodie said:


> Cute, real cute. I just hope you don't end up learning the hardway. Yes, I'm speaking from experience.


i also learned the hardway, did a lot of stupid things, almost died, so glad i learned, wish i didnt throw away so much in the process.


----------



## CVV1

When people (especially preppy girls) dont worry abut the World and whats going on, and worry about the purse thats on sale!!! Like whats a United Nations?


----------



## fishboy

CVV1 said:


> When people (especially preppy girls) dont worry abut the World and whats going on, and worry about the purse thats on sale!!! Like whats a United Nations?


That's why I'm anti-prep. Though I do no 1 preppy girl in my school who has a 4.0 average and is in honors classes, she fakes being a dits


----------



## Beerleader

My pet peeve is when I go to a restaurant and there are screaming kids or kids running all over the place like its playland, and the parents don't give a hoot as long as they get to have dinner. They feel its almost better to let them get up and run around like monkeys because that way they get to have a quiet dinner all the while the rest of the customers are miserable.


----------



## goodie

Beerleader said:


> My pet peeve is when I go to a restaurant and there are screaming kids or kids running all over the place like its playland, and the parents don't give a hoot as long as they get to have dinner. They feel its almost better to let them get up and run around like monkeys because that way they get to have a quiet dinner all the while the rest of the customers are miserable.


I hear you! When I was in my teens I worked at a Chuck E. Cheese pizza, even though its expected at a place like that, the kids went wild! And yes, I had to dress up as the big rat a time or two.  .


----------



## micstarz

Beerleader said:


> My pet peeve is when I go to a restaurant and there are screaming kids or kids running all over the place like its playland, and the parents don't give a hoot as long as they get to have dinner. They feel its almost better to let them get up and run around like monkeys because that way they get to have a quiet dinner all the while the rest of the customers are miserable.


lol walmart is a chain store that has lots of cheap stuff for sale, it is also reknown with fishkeepers in the states and canda (mainly) For their *miskeeping* of the fish they have for sale.

im like huh? u really didnt know that? no offence


----------



## mrmoby

Beerleader said:


> My pet peeve is when I go to a restaurant and there are screaming kids or kids running all over the place like its playland, and the parents don't give a hoot as long as they get to have dinner. They feel its almost better to let them get up and run around like monkeys because that way they get to have a quiet dinner all the while the rest of the customers are miserable.



That is why I feel it should be accepted practice to carry a cattle prod in public!


----------



## micstarz

lol mrmoby

LOL


----------



## ron v

My pet peeve ( since this is a fish forum ) is pet shops that lie to newbys in order to make more money!!! No education on "cycling", selling an oscar for a 10 gal. tank, etc.


----------



## solar-ton

mine is just about all people within a 25,000 mile radius from me.but specifically its walmart's pet department,crying babies,people that wanna have kids even tough they have a genetic diesease that has a good chance of being passed on to kids,sylvia brown,and those people that are so obsessed with religion that they completley devote themselves to it and "the lord" has complete control over their lives, and those people that lie to you and then you find out and you get somber and depressed,and finally left wing liberals...and what ron v just said...wow thats a lot...i have to much things that make me mad lol...wow baby exactly where *DO* you live if you dont know about walmart?

btw did anyone notice that there a 666 threads in the water hole?


----------



## leveldrummer

please lets not get started on politics... please, because im super tired of hearing how some one stole the election and lied about this and that. this is a nice forum and i dont want to be a butt-hole to all of you.


----------



## goodie

leveldrummer said:


> please lets not get started on politics... please, because im super tired of hearing how some one stole the election and lied about this and that. this is a nice forum and i dont want to be a butt-hole to all of you.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll second that!!!!!!!! Even if it is hard to bite my tounge! All I'm gonna say is "I didn't vote for W."(either time)


----------



## solar-ton

does anyone wonder why nobody ever votes for the independant party?

oh and pregnant teenagers thats on the top 20.lol


----------



## shev

solar-ton said:


> does anyone wonder why nobody ever votes for the independant party?
> 
> oh and pregnant teenagers thats on the top 20.lol


Quite a few people vote for a third party. but with the electoral system all of the electoral votes a state has goes to the one candidate that has the majority of votes in that state (usually).


----------



## Beerleader

Baby_Baby said:


> I HATE THAT TOO!!!
> HI BEERLEADER!!!!! TEE HEE just felt like sayin that =)
> btw wats ur avatar?



Yeah that drives me batty. Out of control kids drives me crazy period. In walmart or in movie theaters also. I mean why take them if they can't act right? hehe 

I dunno where I found this avatar. Not sure what it is but it made me laugh so I got it hehe  

Good to see you!! hope you are doing well and hope you had a great New Years and Christmas.


----------



## Beerleader

goodie said:


> I hear you! When I was in my teens I worked at a Chuck E. Cheese pizza, even though its expected at a place like that, the kids went wild! And yes, I had to dress up as the big rat a time or two.  .


Well I might be able to deal there, at least its a kids place. Its when I got to a place where its not expected and it happens and they expect everyone to just deal with it. The worst is when I give them the evil eye and they look at me like I'm the one w/ the problem. Makes me want to spank the parents lol

And hey I would love to play in that giant rat suit lol


----------



## Beerleader

mrmoby said:


> That is why I feel it should be accepted practice to carry a cattle prod in public!


I hear you on that one! Wouldn't it be great. 

I tend to go to overpriced or upscale places now because they refuse to accept it. I'll pay the price for peace hehe


----------



## Chazwick

goodie said:


> Cute, real cute. I just hope you don't end up learning the hardway. Yes, I'm speaking from experience.


I already have. I never said i was proud, but why be ashamed of what makes our life, i say embrace it, though i wouldn't recommend it.. And just to tell, i don't smoke cigaretts - i would not wan't to smell like an ashtray


----------



## CVV1

Baby_Baby said:


> I was just kidding because CVV1 said they hated ditsy girls and I said "wats wal mart" because Paris Hilton said that lol


i dont know what it would be like living life stoopid. like one girl thought russia was spelled "rusha". I laughed


----------



## goodie

> And hey I would love to play in that giant rat suit lol


Yeah, it is untill you get swarmed, try to crawl all over you, start pulling your tail...... To be honest the worst thing was when a toddler would see you from a distance with thier mom/dad, we would be waving "HI" back and forth to each other and as soon as you take one step towards them the kid would freak out and start crying. It seamed like it would happen it slow motion, kinda like watching a car wreck unfold right in front of you. I always felt bad about it, but nothing you can do but take a step(or a couple) back. The parents would always laugh a little.


----------



## goodie

> i say embrace it,


Good, learn from your mistakes, don't make the same one over and over. This doesn't mean find an other way to NOT get busted.


----------



## goodie

> I hate it when people in the movies kick my seat!!!!! I hate it!!!!


CELL PHONES!!!!!!!!!!! Turn the D*** thing OFF!!!!


----------



## solar-ton

gosh beerleader's avatar is freakin creepy...


----------



## micstarz

its a lol of an avatar if you know what I mean


----------



## Beerleader

LOL hey I love those creepy lil bouncing guys hehe


----------



## fishfreaks

> Goodie you just touched on a MAJOR pet peeve of mine. People that don't pay attention enough to notice motorcyclists. I know a lot of people that ride motorcycles and I hear some "horror" stories from them that tick me off so bad. How can you NOT see a motorcycle? Sure, they are small, but STILL!! If you can't see a motorcycle then maybe you need glasses...or maybe you should just pay more attention! Lol I don't mean to get worked up about it it just ticks me off.


 My uncle carries marbles with him in his leather coat...i wont go into any details, heh. My pet peeve is other drivers. When there isnt a soul behind you at at the last second they pull out in front of you. Like waiting that second would have killed them. Sheesh. That and no one around here knows what a 4way stop or yield sign means. Oh and I hate it when theyre driving and reading the paper, or feeding their face, even talking on cell phones. If you wanna talk get an earpiece or something. Just pay attention to the road


----------



## Chazwick

Baby_Baby said:


> my friend died because of drugs and crap. I don't think its something to laugh about. I don't think thats funny. Do u?


When did your friend get into this? So, its my problem your friend took drugs and died? But sorry for your loss anyway.


----------



## leveldrummer

fishfreaks said:


> My uncle carries marbles with him in his leather coat...i wont go into any details, heh. road


 im not proud of it, but some one was riding my butt really close one time, i would slow down so they could pass... they wouldnt, id speed up to make them happier... they stayed on my butt. i got so angry, then i finally realized it was some idiot from school that i really disliked. so i grabbed a hand full of pennies out of my ashtray, tossed them out my window over my car, and as they started hitting his, i slammed on the brakes, he came sooooooooooo close to hitting me, i was laughin so damn hard. but looking back. i should of handled it differently.


----------



## fishboy

micstarz said:


> its a lol of an avatar if you know what I mean


micstarz, ur avatar is a crop circle i just reliezed that. I was channel surfing and i stopped on discovery channel and they were doing a crop circle thing and ur avatar was one of the pictures(though it was't spinning)!!!!


----------



## micstarz

yup. it sure is~


----------



## MHarris9252

My pet peeve is people that don't appreciate things. A good example of this is a good portion of the Katrina evacuees. I'm in the Air Force stationed right around the corner from N.O. and I've been unlucky enough to witness the attitudes of many of the evacuees. Keep in mind, this is not ALL of them, roughly 70% of them. Very unappreciative of all the assistance they have gotten, thinking the government OWES them something....using their Red Cross debit card to buy shoes and clothes when their 2 kids are standing there behind them dirty and hungry!! Then a few months down the road they wonder why the gov't won't foot the bill for their hotel room anymore when all they've done is sit on their ass and not bother to look for a job or even try and get back on their feet. Just enjoying this "free ride" their getting from Uncle Sam, and loving the hotel rooms since their much nicer than their old homes. I've also heard from many of the hotel owners in Houston, Baton Rouge, they say the evacuess have and are trashing their hotels. I could go on and on...and maybe I already have but this really gets to me as you can tell. 

Time to get back to work, have a good one people!


----------



## MHarris9252

oh yeah and Hillary Clinton


----------



## ron v

And the mayor of New Orleans is sort of making an idiot of himself too, isn't he?


----------



## MHarris9252

He sure is, I read that he doesn't know anything really about politics. He was the head of a major cable company before running for office and he was elected first time, thanks to his advisors. That was his excuse for making those comments, him being a rookie politician. What a dumb thing to say in public though, right? His response to Katrina was lackluster as well, I really hope (for the sake of N.O. residents that care) that he doesn't get re-elected.


----------



## MHarris9252

I accept the life-long commitment!  

I checked out your public profile, your b-day is a very special day indeed. My three year old was born the very same day! What a coinkydink.

What type of fish do you have? :fish:


----------



## Lydia

THAT would be annoying. I work out too, but I don't gain muscle that well. I just get people calling me "twiggy" "skinny" "beanpole" etc. It's extremely annoying....just cuz I'm not fat like them but actually make an effort to stay in shape (and it's not like I am really skinny....I have an hourglass figure and all that) they feel like they need to call me scrawny


----------



## MHarris9252

Hello fellow Floridian! Where abouts in FL you from?


----------



## Lydia

LOL Baby_baby. 

MHarris: I am on the east coast, right near the Georgia border. A few minutes away from Jacksonville, if you know where that is. Where are you?


----------

